# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  (و لنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات )

## مرهف

*قال الله تعالي
((و لنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا ان لله وان اليه راجعون))



ينعي منبر مريخاب اون لاين لكل الرياضيين 
ولجماهير المريخ وفاة لاعب المريخ واحد اعمدته الاساسية 
ايداهور
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الرب أخذ والرب أعطى ولله ما اخذ وما اعطى

اللهم اجزه بما هو أهلٌ له
...
*

----------


## najma

*يا الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ان العين لتدمع و ان القلب ليحزن و لا نقول الا ما يرضى ربنا 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحوله ولاقوة الا بالله ان لله وانا اليه راجعون</b></i>


*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون
وداعآ الضباح وداعآ 
في رعايه الله 
شكرا إيداهور علي ماقدمته لنا 
شكرآ للفادائيه وروح القتال 
وداااااااااعآ
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*لكأن شمعتنا هذه سراجها الدم والارواح........
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالو انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
لا عرف كيف اكتب 
ولاكن اللهم صبر زويه والهمهم الصبر وحسن العزاء 
ولا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*تصفية جسدية من المسؤل من المسؤل
                        	*

----------


## najma

*يا جماعة 

الفقيد ايداهور مسلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*:fgf4::fgf4::fgf4::fgf4::fgf4::fgf4:
من هو قاتل ايدهور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من المتسبب؟؟؟
من المسؤل ؟؟؟؟
من يجاوب عن الاسئلة؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
الرب أخذ والرب أعطى ولله ما أخذ وما أعطى !!
حتى لا نقع في المحظور هل كان اللاعب مسلما ؟!!

*

----------


## الصفوى

*الاتحاد الفاشل قتل ايداهور بعدم ردعه للبللطجيه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*من هو قاتل ايداهور
لماذا الحكم يتفرج
لماذا الجمهور يتفرج
ماذا يحدث بعد هذا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
دي جريمة قتل ويجب محاسبة اللاعب المجرم على فعلته والا استعدوا للقادم
*

----------


## ود السودان

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اتمني ان اجد من كل الاعضاء المشاركة بالراي هل نكمل الدوري هل نلعب انا من راي نخلي للتحكيم والاتحاد اللعب ونعلن الانسحاب ولا الراي شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:fgf4::fgf4::fgf4::fgf4::fgf4::fgf4:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ايداهور نقل من ملعب المريخ متأثراً باصابه اختلف الناس في حقيقتها ..
البعض ذكر أن مدافع الأمل العطبروي ضربه بكوع يده في قلبه والبعض الاخر ذكر أن اللاعب بلع لسانه .. ولحين معرفة الحقيقة يرجى عدم اطلاق التهم جزافاً حتى لا نظلم أحداً ..

*

----------


## africanu

*مافي لاعب ببلع لسانو كده ساي
لو ماكان في تعمد بالضرب
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ان لله وان اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شاهدت المباراة عبر التلفاز وواضح من تعبيرات بعض اللعيبة كان في اعتداء على اللاعب بعيد عن اعين الحكام وحتى المدرب شاهد الاعتداء وكان بوصف لأحد المساعدين كيف لاعب الامل ضرب ايداهور ويبدوا اللاعب تأثر بالاصابة مما ادت الى بلع لسانه وحصل الحصل ، نطالب وعلى وجه السرعة الانسحاب  الفوري حتى لا نفقد لاعب اخر ويبدو الجرائم ضد لاعبي المريخ لن تتوقف 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## az3d

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعين 

اليوم للعزاء وغدا الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياعزيزنا احمد لم نحضر المباره ولكن المدرب صورتوا واضحة في الكمره وهو شاهد عيان ولا يتحامل علي اي لاعب
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*ستظل دوماً في قلوبنا للابد يامن أفرحت كل المريخاب وانت تفارق روحك بشعارنا النبيل 
أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*الي متي يامجلسنا الموقر نزل ونهان الي متي نعاني 
من ظلم الاتحاد وقساوة الحكام 
الي متي تتعمل بالمثاليه وأبنائك يعانون من الضرب والطرد والحرمان 
 الي متي نعتصر الالم ونطاطي رؤسنا للقرارات
 بالله عليكم أعيدو لنا هيبتنا وكرامتنا ياأحباب 
*

----------


## النسر2

*إنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون 
شكرا إيداهور علي ماقدمته لنا 
شكراً لهذه الروح الفدائية 
لن ننساك لن ننساك لن ننساك 
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*وداعاً جلاد الشباك .. وداعاً إيداهور ... البقاء لله .. وأحر التعازي لجمهورنا العظيم واللاعبين والادارة وأسرة اللاعب وزوجته ...
*

----------


## صخر

*لا اله الا الله م
حمد رسول الله ...
ان القلب يكاد ان ينفطر حزنا والم وان العين تدمع دما ...
ولاكن لانقول الا ما يرضي الله ورسوله .
ان لله وان اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*وداعا معشوقنا ومعشوق الملايين
ربنا يتولاك برحمتك 
اخوتى نتريث حتى تستبين الحقائق وبعدها
نعلنها حربا ضروس 
الله لى بنياتك يايدوا الله لزوجتك المكلومه

السؤال قائما هل كان الاعب مسلما ؟؟؟


*

----------


## القطانى

*ان العين لتدمع و ان القلب ليحزن و لا نقول الا ما يرضى ربنا 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
 وداعا 

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لا حول و لا قوة لا بالله العلى العظيم
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون...
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*القاتل قصاد مكتول 
دي ماها حلول 
نقول دي ثقافة (الدكتور)
وسيف التصفيه المسلول
*

----------


## abdalazeez

*طلع منو النقم مبحوح وداعاً وداعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااً
ستبقي فيينا جرح نازف ستبقي فينا فرح مجروحhttp://
www.media
:1 (44):fire.com/?dtjtol4jxjo
                        	*

----------

